# Clippers Summer League Roster



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Name Pos. Ht. Wt. College Last Team
Mark Bigelow G/F 6-7 190 BYU ’04 BYU (NCAA)
Lionel Chalmers G 6-0 180 Xavier (OH) '04 Xavier (NCAA)
Tremmel Darden G 6-4 200 Niagara ’04 Niagara (NCAA)
Mike Johnson G 6-0 175 Oklahoma '99 Dynamo Moscow (Russia)
Chris Kaman C 7-0 268 Central Michigan ’04 Clippers (NBA)
Ontario Lett F 6-6 265 Pittsburgh ’03 Aras ITU (Turkey)
Terence Morris F 6-9 221 Maryland ’01 Columbus (NBDL)
Brandon Mouton G 6-4 205 Texas ’04 Texas (NCAA)
Chad Prewitt F 6-9 241 Arizona St. ’02 Cedar Rapids (USBL)
Hollis Price G 6-1 172 Oklahoma ’03 Le Mans (France)
Kevin Rice G 6-4 205 Utah St. ’98 Darussafaka (Turkey)
Quinton Ross G 6-6 195 SMU ’03 Oostende (Brazil)
Joe Shipp F 6-5 220 California ’03 Pepinster (Belgium)
Jobey Thomas G 6-4 190 UNC-Charlotte ’02 Imola (Italy)
Jerod Ward F 6-8 215 Michigan ’98 Najjar (Lebanon)
Chris Wilcox F 6-10 229 Maryland ’04 Clippers (NBA)


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

hmm... i wonder if josh moore is history


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Not many Clippers are on the team.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

where is Livingston he better play:upset: :upset:


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Moore is a free agent, so I dont know how that effects his ability to play in the SPL. 

It could be that the Clippers want to keep him, and dont want him to play well and draw contract offers from other teams. But, they can't sign him until they get the Kobe situation figured out. 

Or, it could just mean he is no longer in the teams plans.

I would've liked to have seen him play, so see if he learned anything during this past season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WTF? Where is Livingston?!

I'm going to go see them play in the Long Beach Summer Pro League this month and I want to see Livingston!:upset:

Anyways, their frontcourt of Kaman and Wilcox will beat the crap out of all the other teams.


----------



## Derelict (Apr 1, 2004)

Livingston has a plantar's wart and will not play in any of the games.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Great he already is a *****.
I guess i will only be going to see that Griiz play I am not excited about the summer league rosters of most of the teams in long beach this year.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Derelict</b>!
> Livingston has a plantar's wart and will not play in any of the games.


That's not what I like to hear. :no:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Kaman and Wilcox are going to rip apart the other teams, should be hilariouis.

No excuse for Livingston not playing.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

If your a free agent you don't play in the summer leagues if your 

A)talking to more then one team about next season
B)Out of the League and overseas


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey saw that next to Quinton Ross his name that it says oostende, brazil... don't know who to mail to though but oostende is not in brazil but belgium... wish i was living in brazil though  Well i just hope that Quinton plays well, although we might lose our mvp here... 
Rumors here are, that Quinton has already reached an agreement with the team?? Don't know if it's true though. 
But you guys goodluck on the summer league...


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Assuming Keyon Dooling is renounced, Ross would be a very nice addition. Also I think Morris could be a tall SF that could really be a nice signing. If Barnes or Morris develops, the Clipps have a nice backup SF; although I don't see Barnes there, so maybe he's out of the Clipps' plans. Aside from Morris and Ross, I don't see any of these guys helping the Clipps (among the FAs, not the Clippers on the team), but Bigelow could be interesting if he performs well. 

A couple things that stuck out at me though:
Ely isn't on the team, although Wilcox is. That could mean that Melvin's bags should stay packed. Milwaukee has been sore since the Clipps took Ely in 2002 a pick before them, and they'd like to get him (as would a couple other teams). San Antonio has also had interest in Ely in the past. The Clipps could maybe send Ely to SA for their 2005 1st and the rights to Viktor Sanikidze. That first pick could be worthless, but with Sanikidze, it's better than nothing. Sanikidze could be the next Kirilenko, or the next Mladen Sekularac; either way though, he's an interesting prospect. Livingston isn't on the team. Regardless of the plantar wart, he shouldn't have been on the team. Working with Grover the rest of the summer will be way more productive. Kaman did the same thing last year, and I'd say it prepared him more efficiently than the summer league would have. Barnes and Simmons aren't there. With Simmons it doesn't mean much, but it could mean Barnes is gone. There are also no FA bigs on the roster, which is unusual; last year N'Dongo N'diye (sp?) was on the team, with another big or two. This year, I would have thought, they would have tried to get a guy like Jackie Butler on the summer league team. And the last thing is, Sofo isn't on the team. So maybe he won't be coming over this year after all. But with Wilcox and Kaman on the summer team, it's possible Dunleavy decided it wouldn't be productive to have Sofo on the bench as often as he'd be.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> San Antonio has also had interest in Ely in the past. The Clipps could maybe send Ely to SA for their 2005 1st and the rights to Viktor Sanikidze. That first pick could be worthless, but with Sanikidze, it's better than nothing. Sanikidze could be the next Kirilenko, or the next Mladen Sekularac; either way though, he's an interesting prospect.


I don't see Ely being worth that much, but I could be wrong.



> Livingston isn't on the team. Regardless of the plantar wart, he shouldn't have been on the team. Working with Grover the rest of the summer will be way more productive. Kaman did the same thing last year, and I'd say it prepared him more efficiently than the summer league would have.


Great point, I didn't think of it that way. You know your stuff and I always learn something from your posts.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

When you consider that SA's pick will be in the bottom 5 of the first round, and Sanikidze was a 2nd round pick, that basically equates to 2 2nd round picks for Ely. For a lottery pick just 2 years ago, who's capable of playing the 4 and 5, I definitely think its fair value.

As for Livingston/Grover/SPL ... Its not the same thing as Kaman. Kaman is a C, and Livingston a PG. Kaman had to work with Grover to add strength and more bulk to his frame. Playing C is built on strength and power. It was beneficial to him to do that, more than playing in the Summer League.

Livingston on the other hand isn't required to have a certain strenght level to play his position. His position is much more cerebral and the physical demand is more on agility and quickness. While I have no questions that Grover would help him physically, Livingston needs actual game experience, in an NBA type atmosphere(coaching, rules, etc), not pickup style games. Playing in the SPL would have been very beneficial to Livingston IMO. Much more than just working out with Grover. He could have played the two weeks in the SPL and then went to Grover. That two weeks would not have killed his workout sessions with Grover.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Oh yeah I totally spaced out. Where the hell is Sofo and why isn't he here?

What more does he have to prove in Europe? It's not like they are teaching him anything there. Why waste his potential?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Does my boy Hollis have a chance at making the roster??

Also I think Mouton'll be a solid player...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think Prices only has a chance if he totally outplays Chalmers. It isnt even sure if the Clips would keep either but I would suspect that would be his only chance.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Oh yeah I totally spaced out. Where the hell is Sofo and why isn't he here?
> 
> What more does he have to prove in Europe? It's not like they are teaching him anything there. Why waste his potential?


What are you talking about? Sofo gets considerably better teaching overseas. The European influx comes with one positive - The players have better fundamentals than american players do coming in. Not all of them have the athleticism or physical ability of the americans, but they do as a whole, possess better fundamentals because of the instruction they get over there. Sofoklis will get considerably better instruction by staying overseas.

What more does he have to prove? Quite a bit. Sofo seemed to pout the first half of the season for not being on an NBA roster, and he packed up 25lbs or so. It hindered his play. The last half of the season he dropped most of it, and was playing very well again. 

He needs to further develop his skills, needs to become more mature, and needs to display a better work ethic to keep himself in shape. 

Let's not forget that he just turned 19 two weeks ago. This kid has a lot of improvement to do, and its better than he learn overseas. Wait for a guaranteed roster spot and PT before you bring him over. Its a waste otherwise.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Josh Moore actually will be playing in the SPL.

That's good to hear.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Good Hopefully he will do good and will develope into a nice backup center.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I wish we gave Jackie Butler a shot.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Butlet looked good yeasterday on NBA Tv and they were talking very highly on him. But there isnt a need for him since supposedly Sofo is gonna be good.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Butlet looked good yeasterday on NBA Tv and they were talking very highly on him. But there isnt a need for him since supposedly Sofo is gonna be good.


Well Butler can play NOW, Sofo isn't coming over anytime soon.

I'm just saying give him a shot, not a multiyear deal.

BTW Starbury, you gona be at the SPL?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Of course I will be there. I'm there every year.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Saying Butler can play now is misleading. Sure, he could be on a roster next year.

But, he wouldn't see a lick of PT. So he really wouldnt be playing.

Sofoklis will probably come over after this season. Dunleavy was happy with the progress he's shown, and with another year, Im sure he'll be at least ready to get off the bench and play as a reserve for minutes. He'll still need work, but that two years overseas of coaching and playing would do wonders. It would then be time to adjust to the NBA and get coaching in Dunleavy's system.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Of course I will be there. I'm there every year.


Take some pics for the site if you can


----------

